# How to help a friend with computers



## Bill.K (Mar 22, 2012)

Now, I don't claim to be an expert with computers, but I've got a friend that wants to start keeping on contact with her grand children by e-mail. What would be the best way to teach her about computers and what computer should be her first one?


----------



## AlbertC (Mar 23, 2012)

The best tool that I have found for introducing people who don't have much experience with computers to e-mail is the iPad. There's just a whole lot less that can go wrong; no viruses to get, etc. It just works. 

If you do choose to get a computer for her there are lots more questions to ask: desktop or laptop? How is her eyesight?


----------



## Ernie7 (Mar 23, 2012)

I agree, if she just wants to use it for email and nothing more the iPad would be a great option.  It so intuitive to use that even non-techies can use it right out the box.  Before she knows it she'll be playing games on it and watching moves, reading books or newspapers, ect.


----------



## Bill.K (Mar 23, 2012)

Thank you, I've passed your suggestion on and suggested maybe her family could get it for her upcoming birthday.


----------



## TxTwisterGl (Mar 24, 2012)

The only problem with an Ipad is the size of the keyboard and the screen. It may be difficult for her to see or operate the keypad. Ive even heard people that use computers say how hard the keyboard is to operate without accidentally hitting the wrong keys.

 I would recommend a laptop with a large screen. The person setting it up can make quick links on the desktop so she can access her email. She can also get a laptop with a webcam so she can Skype her friends and family. 

While all of this may sound difficult or foreign, give the woman some credit. In her years Im sure shes had to adapt to many things that werent around when she was much younger and surely did fine. Whoever is setting up the laptop can also write out everything for her in simple steps in case there is a problem. 

Recently I set my in-laws up with basically the same thing. And now they are able to talk to all their old friends that live up north and Skype them without any difficulties at all. They love being able to chat to them and see them at the same time. The best way to actually decide is to take her to Best Buy and have her actually try out what may work best for her. That way she can see the different screens and try out the keyboards to see if she will have any problems.


----------



## AlbertC (Mar 25, 2012)

The biggest obstacle that I have seen for epople who have no exerpience working with computers is the operation of the mouse. Keyboard is no problem; it's just like a typewriter. And even using windows is OK, a reasonably clever person will start by memorizing things by rote and then will start figuring out the metaphor of "folders" on a "desktop", etc.  The mouse though is very tough, aunt found that even though her hands don't shake and she does needlework requiring much finer motor control than a computer mouse, connecting the 2d horizontal motion of the mouse with the 2d vertical motion on the screen was much too difficult. 

The iPad, of course, solves this by using a touch screen. Want to open something? Touch it!


----------



## phughes (Mar 25, 2012)

The iPad has a camera, which means it has Facetime. Facetime allows you to hit a button and video chat with others who have an iPhone or iPad. That could be something to pass on to your friend, Bill. It is super convenient to use!


----------



## rhart (Apr 5, 2012)

I agree with all the other people in that getting an Ipad would be easier to teach someone who has had no experience with computers before. And for the issue people were saying about the keyboard being small, you can buy Bluetooth keyboards to use with the Ipad that can be much larger and easier to type with.


----------



## phughes (Apr 5, 2012)

The add-on keyboard is a great idea. You have the keyboard when you need it, and when you just want to use the iPad for viewing, the keyboard goes away. Your friend should go to the store and try them out as well, because some keys have different "action,' for lack of a better word.


----------

